# Methadrol Extreme/ 1-Andro Stack Advice



## jdirt (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey guys im new to the site and was just wanting some input on how this cycle is looking.

Background:
21yo
170lb
Training for 5 years
In the past I have ran 3 cycles of hdrol and 1 cycle of DMZ

This is the stack I have lined up for this cycle
---Methadrol Extreme--1 cap a day for 4 weeks
---1-Andro--2 caps a day for 4 weeks
---Cycle Assist
---Multivitamin
---Omege 3 supp

PCT
---Nolvadex 20/20/10/10
---Cycle Assist
---Tribulus

I know the one cap a day is less than the recommended dosage for the methadrol. Having only ran 4 cycles in the past with much milder products I figured I would play it safe. Maybe bump it up to 2 caps a day for the last two weeks. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## maimunek (Apr 21, 2012)

Replace the nolva by clomid; keep nolva for gyno only. You should add milk thistle for liver support, saw palmeto for prostate, taurin for the back pumps and vit C x 3. Advil helps for back pumps as well. Good luck


----------



## jdirt (Apr 22, 2012)

maimunek said:


> Replace the nolva by clomid; keep nolva for gyno only. You should add milk thistle for liver support, saw palmeto for prostate, taurin for the back pumps and vit C x 3. Advil helps for back pumps as well. Good luck



Why do you recommend clomid over nolva? As I understand they are very different compounds and both are commonly used in pct cycles. Seems everyone has a preference. Nolva is simply what I have on hand.


----------



## maimunek (Apr 23, 2012)

If you do some research to compare both products, you will answer your question. You do not need nolva unless gyno is an issue. I had the methadrol extreme stack/cycle and other than backpumps as side did not have anyother promlems. Take lots of water as well. One last thing, i am not sure whether you can combine the two PH, even at a lower dose. I would check first with someone who is more experienced.


----------

